# Running of the Bulls.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the bull red run seems to have started a little early this year and provide a few tips to make everyone's trips more successful.

Location: 
When choosing a area to fish, the spot next to the girls with the smallest bikini's may be a great spot for fishing, but not so much for catching. You can't catch fish in a area if there are no fish in the area to catch, so choose your location wisely. 
When choosing a location for surf fishing, your looking for two things, structure and bait. Structure can be almost anything, rock groins, jetties, piers, passes, sunk shrimp boat, a old piling, clay, shell, a spot where the water cuts into the beach more then other places, just anything that stands out on a other wise desolate section of beach. 
When it comes to finding bait, the most obvious are the big schools of mullet that are usually seen patrolling the beach front in the fall or maybe flocks of birds diving right off the shore line. These are the normal signs of bait in the area, but there are others that are often overlooked. Search right along the waters edge for signs of small colorful clams called Coquina clams. I refer to these little bite size morsels, that come in every color of the rainbow as "Sea Skittles", and everything loves to eat them. Although they are only about the size of your pinky nail and are to small to try to use for bait, they are a good sign that fish are in the area.
Another thing to look for along the waters edge are signs of ghost shrimp and blood worms. These areas stand out by the thousands of small holes in the sand, some even have small chimneys like a small crawfish mound. Sometimes these holes will be concentrated in a area of only 20' or so, and other times they may take up 100 yds of shore line. These spots are always worth the effort to cast a couple lines out.
Gear:
This covers everything you need to actually catch the fish, rods, reels, lines, leaders, hooks, and sinkers. I've covered this stuff over and over, so I won't go in to great detail, but rather a quick over view. 
Rods: 12' heavy action able to cast weight+bait.
Reels: Anything that will hold 200yds of 30# mono will work.
Lines: Use mono in the surf, 30# to 40# is preferred.
Leaders: Look up my thread on how to make leaders.
Hooks: Your not after Jaws, so pass on the 16/0 hooks. Light wire circle hooks from 5/0 to 8/0 is all you need.
Sinkers: 4oz to 8oz spider weights are the norm.
Bait:
Mullet is the preferred bait in the fall, but whiting, croaker, sand trout, skipjack, crab, and shrimp will work also. The most important thing to remember about bait is it needs to be fresh, the fresher the better. If your not sure how to rig the different baits, just look up my posts.
Where to cast:
The fish can be in the first, second, or third gut. I recommend casting a bait into each gut until you find the gut the fish are in. The key word here is "GUT", don't cast on top of the sand bar. The easiest way to find the guts are to walk out into the water and locate them. If you don't want to do that, than just aim your cast to where the wave is crashing, thats usually the shore ward side of the gut. If you want more details look up my post on bait placement.
Now go catch some fish.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate you taking the time to educate someone like me who knows so little about fishing the surf.


----------



## Empty Stringer (Oct 3, 2017)

This is the worsts post I have ever read! I am at work and now all I can think about is when do I get to go fishing. To make thing worse I see the surf is flat as a pancake. Thanks shark chum! Your post are great. I always enjoy what you have to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Please direct me to the instructions on how you hook up the crabs...I really have searched!

Thanks in advance! Also, if anyone in here knows where I can find some crabs in POC or Seadrift, please holler!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm planning on going down this weekend, but you know how plans go.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Please direct me to the instructions on how you hook up the crabs...I really have searched!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Also, if anyone in here knows where I can find some crabs in POC or Seadrift, please holler!


Here you go.
https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1332930&highlight=crabs+bait


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'll be headed to the surf Oct 5-7. Can't wait.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I always appreciate the information you put in your post! Thanks


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> if anyone in here knows where I can find some crabs in POC or Seadrift, please holler!


Have you tried Chunky Monkey for crabs? A quick call should net you info with a quickness.


----------

